# Rotwild P220 Sattelstütze



## jmr-biking (24. September 2011)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/230676863614?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649

Biete eine Sattelstütze von Rotwild, Modell P220. Gebraucht aber in sehr gutem Zustand.
Länge: 350 mm
Material: AL 7075
Durchmesser: 31,6 mm
Offset: 16 mm

Alle weiteren Angaben gibt es auf der Rotwild-Hompage.


----------

